# 1961 Elgin 7.5HP, Would like any info available.



## Bobscreekboy (Aug 8, 2011)

I just picked up this outboard from my buddy who had it in his garage an had no use for it. Its missing the cover but the motor looks pretty clean. I found out from the tag that it is a 7.5 HP and I used the model number (574.60080) to do some research and found out it was made in 1961. Other than finding the year it was made Im having trouble finding any info on this motor. If anyone knows anything about these Elgin motors I would appreciate any info I can get. I pulled it about 4 times yesterday after its been sitting for probably 2 years or so and it fired right up and ran. Also, my buddy told me to play around with it and see if I like it then make him an offer. I have no clue what it would be worth and I dont want to rip him off although Im sure he doesnt want much for it being that he has no use for it. Keep in mind it has no cover for it. Ill post pictures later and maybe someone could give me a rough value.

Thanks


----------



## cajuncook1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is a link to website that would give you some information.

https://www.elginoutboards.org/

As for price:

Well, it fires up and runs (At least for the time being). Elgins can have parts that are hard to get or only from parts motors, so keep that in mind. Condition is everything, so it is hard for someone to give an estimate without checking compression, ignition, and good reliable running.

Keeps these things in mind:

- You will have work on and repair this motor because no local marina or dealership will know how repair this motor.

- If he is a buddy and you want the motor then you should have a price in mind that you are willing to lose. ( I say this not to be mean, but to protect your friendship) He may not be aware of all the deficiencies of the motor if he is not very familiar with the motor or mechanically inclined. I didn't want you to feel rip off if you buy it and there is something wrong with it you can not repair or replace with in reasonable means.

- Parts will be harder to come by and not available like the older Mercury, Evinrude, or Johnson motors. But parts can by found.


Look at the motor, check the elgin website and start the negotiations. In your mind start at $100 and weigh the pluses and minuses. Range from $75 to $125. 

- no side covers
+ runs (from what you stated)
The rest of the list is for you evaluate and decide.

Good luck.


----------



## Bobscreekboy (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, this is very helpful. I love this site.


----------



## Bobscreekboy (Aug 10, 2011)

Any ideas on a fuel mixture?


----------



## cajuncook1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Your model number 574.60080 is listed as 7.6hp (not 7.5hp...interesting wonder if it is a typo...any hoo) Year of motor is 1961. Manufacturer of the motor is Scott. I know it is an Eglin and sold by Sears. 

So, your best bet to gain motor literature would be to seek out Scott literature.

Here is a website that has a list of various outboard with condense manuals.

https://www.agott.com/glassboat/manuals.html

https://www.agott.com/glassboat/Manuals/Elgin.pdf

Digging around, I found that your fuel to oil ratio would be about 16:1. Another source listed as 20:1. That (16:1) is about 8 ounce of any TWC-3 2 cycle oil with 1 gallon of 87 octane grade gas.


Good luck


----------



## Bobscreekboy (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks. I mixed a correct mixture of fuel, fired up the motor, adjusted the idle and had the motor running pretty good.

Another question though, I was running the motor in a small plastic container and after running it the water in the container had alot of oil and other junk in it? I didnt know if the motor just needs ran a little bit to be cleaned out or if something wasnt right. By running it in that container the dirty water is just being sucked back through the motor. Any imput on this? Just changed the lower gear oil. Hoping its not leaking out. Dont know much about outboards so help me out guys. Thanks


----------



## Bobscreekboy (Aug 16, 2011)

Ran the motor a little and it was running good but then started slipping out of gear. So I took the LU off and all the gears look fine. Im thinking I just need to adjust the shifting rod to get it to sit in the gear box correctly. When I took the LU off I found that the top impeller was shredded. I guess the bottom one was enough to get by but I need a replacement now. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2011)

Check with the guys at www.aomci.org someone in there will have what you need. Go to the ask a member section.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was given this information by a fellow AOMCI member. He stated it might help you find a couple things for your motor. 



> I have a link to a possible source for a carb kit here, although I have never dealt with them and not sure what is included in the kit:
> https://www.thecarburetorshop.com/Marinekits.htm
> 
> Water pump rotors can be gotten here:
> ...



I hope this information can help you out.


----------



## Bobscreekboy (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks again. Sent some emails to try to track one down.


----------



## justus85 (Apr 24, 2014)

Bobscreekboy, did you ever discover what was the best fuel mixture? I have the exact same engine as you and I've had trouble very similar to what you were dealing with; namely that it doesn't consistently run as fast as it is capable of. Its like it will randomly kick into high gear and take off and then eventually bog back down to the slower pace. I realize this post is old and you might not even have the engine anymore. I was just hoping to get some tips on how to get this thing up to speed. I completely rebuilt the carb and am about to change out the spark plugs once I get them. A fella at the boat store told me this engine only works well with Champion H12's which are kinda hard to find.


----------

